# My rep power is 0?



## James Patrick (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been away for awhile, and it says that my rep power is 0. Anything I can do about that? :idunno: 

James


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> I have been away for awhile, and it says that my rep power is 0. Anything I can do about that? :idunno:
> 
> James


 

James I think you need at least 50 posts before you rep power can count.

One more is required


----------



## rutherford (Apr 19, 2006)

The FAQ: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27269


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh...well I can now celebrate with this post being my 50th that I now have repping power...  

Thanks..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2006)

Watch out, he's going S-Uper Saiyan! LOL!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> Oh...well I can now celebrate with this post being my 50th that I now have repping power...
> 
> Thanks..


 
Remember to use your powers for Good, not evil. :ultracool


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Watch out, he's going S-Uper Saiyan! LOL!


 
Whao-ho...look out or you'll feel my 5 rep points of fury!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 20, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> Whao-ho...look out or you'll feel my 5 rep points of fury!



*Snicker*  uhh ... would you like a little more rep power?  :uhyeah:


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *Snicker* uhh ... would you like a little more rep power? :uhyeah:


 
Well....of course!  

And don't worry people who rep me...I will try to rep back when I can, but I gave too many in 24 hours. You can count on a whopping 5 points dangerously commin' at ya!


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 20, 2006)

Ooo! Thanks to Mrs. Shesalsa, I've now got 6 points surging through my E-veins! artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *Snicker* uhh ... would you like a little more rep power? :uhyeah:


 
You're letting that Star go to you head...

artyon:

Her'e Mr. Patrick, I just made you a Glorious Beacon of Light. As others have written, use this power wisely. May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *Snicker*  uhh ... would you like a little more rep power?  :uhyeah:



Although I certainly am not as powerful at Geo, I may be able to help you out a little


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2006)

I also sent some your way
Terry
PS Georgia (ROCKS)


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 20, 2006)

Look out there is a new sheriff in town with a star and shes not afraid to use is.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

Shesulsa got her star!  Cool!

:asian:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

Lay some sunshine on me Shesulsa my rep sucks.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Lay some sunshine on me Shesulsa my rep sucks.



She isn't on line right now, can I help you out a little?


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> She isn't on line right now, can I help you out a little?


 
Hee hee. I was just kidding but thanks! I'm glad to have it just the same.


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

So that's how you get more rep power: By asking nicely.   

*looking at my measly 7 points*

Well...my birthday *is* in ten days; I'll take any kind of present I can get.  Hint, hint, hint...  :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 20, 2006)

There ya go, Meanie!

Happy Birthday in advance, Swordlady!

artyon:


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday in advance, Swordlady!
> 
> artyon:


 
Thanks so much, m'lady!  :asian:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> There ya go, Meanie!
> 
> artyon:


 
Hee hee. Yay me!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> So that's how you get more rep power: By asking nicely.


It might be interesting to try a system _like _Reputation, but that is awarded based on the quality of posts instead! It's called 'Karma' on some boards.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 21, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It might be interesting to try a system _like _Reputation, but that is awarded based on the quality of posts instead! It's called 'Karma' on some boards.


 
Hi! :asian: 

I understand your point, but the MT reputation sys is as much about fun as quality, IMO. BTW, I never rep. someone for something like this thread UNLESS they are already a productive and positive MT member - as evidenced by great posts elsewhere on site. Some great members, for some reason or another, have lower rep. than they deserve. Rick Wade comes to mind.

I remember the "Karma Wars" on E-Budo not so fondly...


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 21, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It might be interesting to try a system _like _Reputation, but that is awarded based on the quality of posts instead! It's called 'Karma' on some boards.



Hey now...I made some good quality posts in the Sword Arts forum and elsewhere!  No harm in having a little fun once in a while, right?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It might be interesting to try a system _like _Reputation, but that is awarded based on the quality of posts instead! It's called 'Karma' on some boards.


Hard to enforce it though. The software's the same, just a few config and term differences.


----------

